# Cadpat for helmet?



## magicbus (24 Jun 2006)

does anyone know how to put on the cadpat for the helmet?


----------



## Pte Joker (24 Jun 2006)

so I'm pretty sure you have the CF helmet right .....OK so the CADPAT helmet cover has these 4 little black tabs on them if you look at the inside of the CF helmet you'll see a clear plastic thing going around the edge it you pull that back once you have the cover on the helmet then you take the little black plastic tabs and put them behind the clear plastic piece going around the inside edge of the helmet and that will keep it secure


----------



## magicbus (24 Jun 2006)

thanks for the help. i really appreciate it.


----------



## Pte Joker (24 Jun 2006)

no problem always happy to help


----------



## paracowboy (24 Jun 2006)

just out of curiosity, why would you go online with a question like this? Why wouldn't you go to a real, live person (say...oh, I don't know...your Sect 2IC?) who could *show* you?


----------



## navymich (24 Jun 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> just out of curiosity, why would you go online with a question like this? Why wouldn't you go to a real, live person (say...oh, I don't know...your Sect 2IC?) who could *show* you?


Because Para, this is the same kid that keeps asking the "do I wear civies", "what do I pack", "do I take both bags" and on and on.


So, to quote a wise man: 





			
				paracowboy said:
			
		

> stop spamming the boards.
> Stop asking questions here that would better be asked of your Chain of Command.
> Stop stressing over small stuff, or you're going to be a wreck before you even begin any training.


----------



## Trinity (24 Jun 2006)

Great... that's what we need.

A navy girl in a thread about Cadpat...

oh wait.. that's right.. the Navy is going cadpat now....  


[me=Trinity]runs and hides[/me]


----------



## magicbus (24 Jun 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Because Para, this is the same kid that keeps asking the "do I wear civies", "what do I pack", "do I take both bags" and on and on.
> 
> 
> So, to quote a wise man:



well u know what, im leaving tomorrow and every one that i ask for help does not know anything and they have been useless. everytime i ask a person for something they tell me to go to someone else who is never at the armoury or they just dont know. I come here because people have same problems that i have right now and alot of people have experience so they can help me out.


----------



## aesop081 (24 Jun 2006)

magicbus said:
			
		

> well u know what, im leaving tomorrow and every one that i ask for help does not know anything and they have been useless. everytime i ask a person for something they tell me to go to someone else who is never at the armoury or they just dont know. I come here because people have same problems that i have right now and alot of people have experience so they can help me out.



I call BS there kid.......if you cant find one person in your unit that knows the answer to your question....you must be asking in Japanese.  Find a CPL, MCPL, SGT or above and freakin ask.......Most of us here have been in long enough to know that what you just posted came out of you anal orrifice.


----------



## navymich (24 Jun 2006)

The point of BMQ is to learn and to be taught.  You're not expected to know anything when you go there.  Follow the kit list and the joining instructions and get there on time.  You will recognize those that are there for the same reason as you because they will have the same "oh my god, what have I gotten myself into and I really don't know what I am doing" look on their face.  Yes, it's good to have some background knowledge before you go, but obtain that by reading some posts from those with experience.  Everything else you will be told how to do over and over and over again.  Relax, take a deep breath, and go and enjoy your last night of freedom (pack first though in case you come in too late  ;D)


----------



## paracowboy (24 Jun 2006)

magicbus said:
			
		

> well u know what, im leaving tomorrow and every one that i ask for help does not know anything and they have been useless. everytime i ask a person for something they tell me to go to someone else who is never at the armoury or they just dont know. I come here because people have same problems that i have right now and alot of people have experience so they can help me out.


firstly, I don't believe that. Secondly, if true (and I doubt it) then wait until you get on course, where you will have the undivided attention of your instructors, whose entire purpose in life is to help turn you into a soldier. Stop freaking out. 1) it's counter-productive, 2) it's counter-productive, 3) it's irritating to everyone around you and may get you beaten on course.

You will be told what you need to know, shown how to do it, and given barely enough time to accomplish it. Enjoy it.


----------



## NavComm (24 Jun 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> wait until you get on course



Holy bat wings para! Don't you realize he was probably going to travel to bmq all kitted out so he'd look all cool and s*it and and he can't do that if he doesn't put his cadpat thingy over his big heavy hat with the straps


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Jun 2006)

.....or maybe needs to get the cover on it to hide the flames that were painted on it at the skateboard park :dontpanic:


----------



## Hot Lips (24 Jun 2006)

recceguy said:
			
		

> .....or maybe needs to get the cover on it to hide the flames that were painted on it at the skateboard park :dontpanic:


LMAO

HL


----------

